# rust colour formation on Paph leaves



## sastry (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi
I have this problem of rust discoluration on leaves on my paphs, started off with mottled leaves one but now it is there on green leaved ones also. I am not sure whether it is a fungal or mite problem, have posted pictures, if some body has come across treatment, please let me know
Thanks
sastry


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 27, 2015)

The most probable reason is red spiders. Use a magnificient lens 10x you will see these.


----------



## Justin (Aug 27, 2015)

yep secondary fungal infection due to mite damage. spray with a pyrethrin product 5-7 days apart. make sure you spray underneath all the leaves on your entire collection


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2015)

Brabantia said:


> The most probable reason is red spiders. Use a magnificient lens 10x you will see these.



Agree


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2015)

No, this is not red spider mites.
The magnification on the second photo is more than enough to be able to see them. They are rather big for mites.

I don't see any mites or bugs on that second photo, so unless this is one of those microscopic mites, I say it's a rust disease, a fungal one.


----------



## fibre (Aug 27, 2015)

IMO mites, but false spider mites (Tenuipalpidae) or Tarsonemidae or Oribatidae. They sit in the center of the growth so you can't see them on the leaves.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 27, 2015)

fibre said:


> IMO mites, but false spider mites (Tenuipalpidae) or Tarsonemidae or Oribatidae. They sit in the center of the growth so you can't see them on the leaves.



My thoughts too. 10-15 ml of horticultural oil in 1 litre of water.....shake well and spray the leaves thoroughly. Safe to use indoors too.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2015)

fibre said:


> IMO mites, but false spider mites (Tenuipalpidae) or Tarsonemidae or Oribatidae. They sit in the center of the growth so you can't see them on the leaves.



I am with you. My brain had not translate correctly "red spiders" this morning. Not too difficult, though...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2015)

I tend to agree that it looks like spider mite damage.


----------



## musa (Aug 28, 2015)

I fully agree to tenuipalpide, they are small and develope slowly. But phyrethrine is an insecticide, it will help a Little but wont solve your Problem. I would use an akaricide as you want to treat a Spider. I use e.g. acequinocyl with a second akaricide to avoid resistences. What you are allowed to us I dont know, you have to check your regulations.
Good luck in mite hunting
Michael


----------



## Justin (Aug 28, 2015)

yes an advanced miticide would work but they are very expensive and a little more difficult to obtain. pyrethrine-based sprays are effective against mites and are available "over the counter" for a few dollars at lowes/home depot which is why i recommended.


----------



## fibre (Aug 28, 2015)

I think it is necessary to use a wetting agent as an additive to the miticide. Otherwise the water with the pesticide probably doesn't reach the mites in the crown of the plants.


----------



## phraggy (Aug 29, 2015)

This is the last time I say this but a quick dip in water containing household bleach 2 tbls per gallon will shift nearly everything ---- and it's cheap and wont harm the plants. wash the plant afterwards and repot in clean media.

Ed


----------



## Mocchaccino (Aug 29, 2015)

I got the same problem a few years ago. It's definitely mites. Get abamectin to spray.


----------



## musa (Aug 30, 2015)

Mocchaccino said:


> I got the same problem a few years ago. It's definitely mites. Get abamectin to spray.



Good choice!


----------



## sastry (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot to everybody, will try a miticide and let me see, will post the results. Thanks again
sastry


----------



## sastry (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi
Thanks to all for the help. It was indeed False Spider mite and with two sprays of Oberon (Spiromesfin) it was controlled. The mite specialist also informed that they develop resistance to the acaricides very fast and one needs to keep changing the chemical. 
thanks again
sastry


----------

